# P226 recoil spring/ guide rod/ etc



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a P226 Stainless Elite and have put 6000+ rounds through it without replacing the recoil spring. In the last few weeks I've noticed that I am getting a few stove pipes, or failure to eject.

Is there any recoil spring that is considered the best? 

Is it worth upgrading the guide rod or any other parts?


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a P226 RX but I haven't put 6k rounds through it yet. I would do a thorough cleaning and a lube before I replaced the recoil spring. I have a CZ that I put over 20k through and it is still going strong with only cleaning and lube.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

6000 rounds on the stock recoil spring? Buy another one and be happy. 10 bucks? Just do it. What's to improve on???


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

My 226 40 tacops will break 10,000rds Today!!! Sig NH said clean it good and shoot it another 10,000, then we'll talk about needed parts..

Update,, close to 12,000rds now. Still no issues. And being a 40 I was told it would never last like a nine!!! Yeah rite, more bullcrap.....


----------

